# Federgabel für 20" Kinder MTB



## Christian66 (27. Mai 2014)

Da sucht man eine zeitlang bis man endlich ein Kinder-MTB OHNE Federgabel und auch sonst brauchbarer Basis und vernünftigem Preis zum weiteren tunen findet und dann kommt alles ganz anders.

Der Junior (6 Jahre) sieht die Räder seiner Freunde und die haben alle eine Federgabel.

Ab da war er der festen Überzeugung, dass ein weiteres Fahren mit einer Starrgabel - und sei sie noch so gut und leicht - völlig unmöglich ist.

Da kann man ja nicht mal von einem Maulwurfshügel runterfahren. Geht gar nicht.

Alle Versuche den kleinen Mann von den technischen Vorteilen der Starrgabel zu überzeugen liefen in´s leere, also stand ich vor der (einfachen) Entscheidung entweder das aufgebaute Rad gegen ein anderes, minderwertigeres aber dafür mit Federgabel zu tauschen oder alternativ eine Federgabel nachzurüsten.

Also lange Tante Google befragt, nix gescheites gefunden und der Geburtstag rückte immer näher.

Unter Druck eine RST-CAPA 20 bestellt und schon beim Auspacken bemerkt - das geht nicht gut, die ist viel zu lang (Einbauhöhe 380mm!! statt der 320 mm der Starrgabel).

Trotzdem eingebaut, wie gesagt Geburtstag und so .........

Ging bisher besser als erwartet - die Gabel funktioniert trotz ihres, sagen wir mal einfachen, Aufbaues gar nicht so schlecht, Junior ist soweit zufrieden.

Ich aber nicht, durch die lange Gabel ist der Lenkwinkel zwar schön flach, die Geometrie ist jetzt ähnlich meinem OnOne456 EVO2 Enduro HT - das finden wir beide (also der Junior und ich) ja noch ziemlich cool (auch wenn der Papa zur Zeit bergab noch schneller ist), die Mama eher weniger.

Das eigentliche Drama ist aber die Tretlagerhöhe - entweder der Sattel ist zu tief um ordentlich bergauf pedalieren zu können oder Junior sitzt sehr hoch über dem Trail und hat naturgemäß überhaupt keine Chance jemals mit den Füßen den Boden zu erreichen - das kann ich bei meinem HT-Enduro zwar auch kaum aber ich bin auch schon älter.

Also: wer kann mit eine Federgabel mit möglichst geringer Einbauhöhe empfehlen?

Oder wie kann man die vorhandene RST kürzen - da ist am unteren Ende der Standrohre so ein Bördel dass die Gabel am auseinanderfallen hindert - wie kann man das neu machen?

Hat schon irgendwer so eine Gabel umgebaut? (das es objektiv nicht lohnt weiß ich selber....)

Ich habe noch die 20" Gabeln von Suntour gefunden, die haben nur 350mm Einbaulänge - das wäre schon ok, immerhin 3cm weniger, damit kommt Junior locker klar - aber ich habe noch keine Bezugsquelle gefunden, hat den Anschein als ob diese Gabel nur als OEM-Teil zur Vefügung steht.

Sonstige Vorschläge?

Am Preis soll´s nicht scheitern, bin auch gerne bereit was daran zu basteln / umzubauen wenn es sich denn mit meiner Ausstattung machen lässt.


----------



## KIV (27. Mai 2014)

Schade, bei meinem klappts mit: "Die armen Kinder, die eine Federgabel mitschleppen müssen..."
Zeig ihm Videos mit BMXern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (27. Mai 2014)

http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/spinner-air-20-fork-772610.html

im Thema Verkaufsangeote gibt es auch die info zur Bezugsquelle in Polen

http://www.toxy-liegerad.de/Einzelkomponenten-Zubehoer/Federungssysteme:::63_31.html

oder evtl. bei den Liegerädern


----------



## siq (27. Mai 2014)

ganz ehrlich. Bei 20"ern und den sehr geringen Fahrergewichten gibt es nix was taugt, geschweige denn noch leicht ist. Selbst bei den nächst grösseren 24" Kinderrädern muss man sich überlegen ob man - selbst eine einigermassen taugliche Federgabel - nicht lieber zugunsten einer viel leichteren Starrgabel weglässt. Das Bikegewicht im Verhältnis zum (meist sehr geringen) Fahrergewicht ist bei Kinderbikes einfach alles.
Besser ist es die breitest möglichen Reifen zu nehmen, am Besten noch solche die möglichst leicht sind und eine flexible Karkasse haben (hohe TPI Zahl). Dann muss man den Luftdruck entsprechend tief wählen. Das bringt in diesen Bike Klassen die allerbest mögliche "Federung".


----------



## Christian66 (27. Mai 2014)

siq schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich. Bei 20"ern und den sehr geringen Fahrergewichten gibt es nix was taugt, geschweige denn noch leicht ist. Selbst bei den nächst grösseren 24" Kinderrädern muss man sich überlegen ob man - selbst eine einigermassen taugliche Federgabel - nicht lieber zugunsten einer viel leichteren Starrgabel weglässt. Das Bikegewicht im Verhältnis zum (meist sehr geringen) Fahrergewicht ist bei Kinderbikes einfach alles.
> Besser ist es die breitest möglichen Reifen zu nehmen, am Besten noch solche die möglichst leicht sind und eine flexible Karkasse haben (hohe TPI Zahl). Dann muss man den Luftdruck entsprechend tief wählen. Das bringt in diesen Bike Klassen die allerbest mögliche "Federung".



Stimme dir 100% zu, deswegen habe ich das Bike ja auch so aufgebaut wie es ist, habe ich ja auch so geschrieben - erzähl das aber mal meinem Kleinen, seinen Freunden und deren Eltern.

Die technischen Vorteile kratzen den wenig - seine Freunde haben sowas und haben ihm erklärt, dass er auch sowas braucht. Haben sie ja so von den Eltern gehört, dass man unbedingt sowas braucht, alles andere wäre uncool. Und jetzt will er auch sowas.

Wenn mein introvertierter Kleiner nun nicht ganz uncool sein will und sich auch in unserer Kinder-MTB-Trainings-Gruppe weiterhin sehen lassen will braucht er eine Federgabel - Kinder sind brutal, der soziale Druck ist enorm.


----------



## siq (27. Mai 2014)

naja, so was Ähnliches hatte ich bei meiner Tochter am 24"er Bike auch. Ihre beste Freundin ( auch vom MTB Kiddies Club ) fährt so ein 24"er MTB mit Federgabel und dreifach Kurbel (hinten 7fach) alles ab Werk usw. jedenfalls super schwer das Ganze. Da habe ich meiner Tochter gesagt sie solle einfach ihr 9.31kg Bike vor ihrer Freundin hochheben und ihr sagen sie solle das Gleiche mit ihrem Bike machen. Danach war plötzlich "leicht" cool und nicht mehr die eh nicht funktionierende Federgabel.

PS: ja richtig, alter Carbonlenker und ein bisschen BlingBling Aluschräubchen in der gewünschten Farbe, haben echt den individuell gefühlten "Coolnessfaktor" enorm erhöht. Insofern gibt es jetzt nix mehr zum schämen, eher umgekehrt.


----------



## KIV (27. Mai 2014)

Ich kann ja Deinen Gedankengang auch nachvollziehen, außerdem kennst Du Deinen Junior ja am besten.
Sozialer Druck/Gruppenzwang ist auch echt die Pest..!
Aber: Kannste ihm nicht irgendeine sinnvolle Alternative anbieten, die ggf die Kollegen und deren Eltern davon überzeugt, dass sein Rad eine absolute Rennmaschine darstellt..? Meiner hat z.B. nen Carbonlenker mit sichtbaren Fasern und ein 950er XTR-Schaltwerk...
Kostet gebraucht echt nicht viel und bringt auch ein bisschen Bling-Bling-Effekt.
Was nutzt es, wenn man immer der Masse entsprechen will..?
Sorry, ich wollte nicht klugscheißen. Ich kenne ja weder Deinen Junior, noch dessen Freunde.


----------



## KIV (27. Mai 2014)

Doppelpost.


----------



## Ann (27. Mai 2014)

ich sehe es wie SIG.

klar, ist der gruppenzwang groß, aber wenn die kleinen wissen, wie cool ihr teil ist und stolz darauf sind, eben nicht das zu haben, was alle haben, dann ist das für die kinder auch ein riesengroßer schritt, vor allem auch fürs selbstbewußtsein! bei meiner tochter (7) war es vor ein paar wochen auch soweit, daß die freunde meinten: "ein cooles mtb hat federn!" nur, wir haben ihr oft, lang und breit erklärt, warum ihr bike keine federn hat und nachdem sie ja mit den bleienten zuvor schon fast die lust verlor, hat sie auch ganz schnell gemerkt, daß ihres doch besser ist, auch wenn es vorne nicht wippt  also hat sie sich angehört, wie uncool ein bike ohne feder ist, hat ihr bike geschnappt, es vor allen andern hochgehoben und gemeint, so jetzt macht das mal nach  konnten nichtmal die coolen jungs, vor allem mit ihren schrott-fully vom baumarkt , die mädels eh nicht. meine maus hat dann nur gesagt: "eure schauen vielleicht cool aus, aber mein rad fährt cool, also welches ist besser?!" und seitdem ist der käs gegessen. im gegenteil jetzt ist es schon so, daß wir von anderen eltern gefragt werden, wo man so ein leichtes rad herbekommt  ich stärke sie wirklich darin, selbstbewußt zu werden und nicht nur in der masse mitzuschwimmen, denn gerade in der maße geht man schnell mal unter.....
drück euch die daumen, daß der kleine auch so selbstbewußt wird!


----------



## Christian66 (27. Mai 2014)

Hmmmm......

Rennmaschine ....... die coolen Jungs können ihr Bike nicht heben ........ auch mal gegen den Strom ........ Carbonlenker und XTR Schaltwerk ....... die armen Kinder mit der Federgabel .........

Viele gute Stichwörter, ich sehe ihr versteht mich.

Bevor ich jetzt noch ewig nach schrottigen Federgabeln weitersuche probiere ich jetzt nochmal was anderes:

*Projekt "Rennmaschine 2.0" - das leichtste (und damit coolste) Kinder MTB weit und breit - also zumindest in meinem Umkreis*

Hoffe dass er mir darauf einsteigt - muss dazu halt noch einen Weg finden damit er mir das auch abkauft wo doch der Papa auch sowas mit viel Federweg hat und immer sagt das Gewicht vom Rad ist (fast) wurscht. Ob ich da noch meine Glaubwürdigkeit behalten kann .... mal sehen.

Nicht zu vergessen den Eltern seiner Freunde vom Projekt zu erzählen (sind alles keine MTB-ler und haben da halt entsprechend keine Ahnung).

Da würde ich mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen

- technisch besseres Rad für Junior, macht beim Fahren sicher mehr Freude
- mit der richtigen Argumentation kann Junior sich auch ohne Federgabel sehen lassen (vor allem da wir sie ja sogar wieder freiwillig ausbauen und gegen was besseres austauschen)
- ganz wichtig: Papa darf etwas an einem Bike basteln

Dagegen spricht:

- na ja, das Bike ist jetzt schon besser als die meisten, nur halt die blöde Federgabel .....
- die existente Starrgabel kann ich nicht mehr einbauen - da wäre dann meine Glaubwürdigkeit gänzlich hinüber - also muss eine bessere oder zumindest gleich gute Starrgabel her
- Wird teuer für mich da noch wesentliches rauszuholen - Leichtbau kostet und bei Kids sogar noch mehr
- wie erklär´ich das alles der Mama und dass wir da jetzt nochmals das Rad vom Junior umbauen / tunen müssen

Wäre trotzdem schön wenn das klappt, das Bike hat er auch noch ein paar Jahre bevor er auf 24" umsteigen kann.

Muss gleich mal das Kinderbikes - Forum nach guten, leichten und bezahlbaren Teilen durchforsten, hier gibt es ja einiges.


----------



## Christian66 (27. Mai 2014)

Doppelpost..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (27. Mai 2014)

yessir, das ist die richtige Einstellung!!!


"Don't imitate, innovate!"


----------



## Ann (27. Mai 2014)

Christian66 schrieb:


> *Projekt "Rennmaschine 2.0" - das leichtste (und damit coolste) Kinder MTB weit und breit - also zumindest in meinem Umkreis*


*genau die richtige einstellung!*



Christian66 schrieb:


> Hoffe dass er mir darauf einsteigt - muss dazu halt noch einen Weg finden damit er mir das auch abkauft wo doch der Papa auch sowas mit viel Federweg hat und immer sagt das Gewicht vom Rad ist (fast) wurscht. Ob ich da noch meine Glaubwürdigkeit behalten kann .... mal sehen.



NIE sagen, das gewicht ist egal. Papa hat mehr eigengewicht, damit so eine gabel auch funktioniert, aber lieber wäre dem papa auch ne andere gabel 



Christian66 schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen den Eltern seiner Freunde vom Projekt zu erzählen (sind alles keine MTB-ler und haben da halt entsprechend keine Ahnung).



eltern die räder heben lassen, also eurer leichtes und die bleienten der eigenen kinder!



Christian66 schrieb:


> - die existente Starrgabel kann ich nicht mehr einbauen - da wäre dann meine Glaubwürdigkeit gänzlich hinüber - also muss eine bessere oder zumindest gleich gute Starrgabel her
> 
> -wie erklär´ich das alles der Mama und dass wir da jetzt nochmals das Rad vom Junior umbauen / tunen müssen



wie wäre es denn, die alte gabel farblich neu zu gestalten evtl. lackieren? Fällt dann nicht auf, wird cool und der geldbeutel auch geschont. Dann evtl. noch pedale und paar klemmen oder schrauben in obercoolen farben passend dazu, schon ist es ein hingucker, den die anderen nicht haben!

wenn´s um selbstbewußtsein und die kraft für die kleinen geht, stimmen mama´s doch immer zu


----------



## KIV (27. Mai 2014)

Btw: Springen ohne Federgabel geht ganz gut...





Mein Junior liiiiebt Danny MacAskill!
er darfs nur nicht nachmachen


----------



## Mamara (27. Mai 2014)

Mir geht das "Bestimmen" hier immer nen bisschen zu pauschal. Gibt genug Kids in Bikeparks, Wäldern oder hier turnen viele auf alten Kohlenhalden rum und gibt welche die wollen nur Kilometer lang hinter den Eltern her fahren über befestigte Wege. Mit so nem 7Jährigen wie im Video unten kannste diskutieren wie man will - aber der würd wahrscheinlich auch viele Leichtbauprojekte hier im Forum sehr schnell shreddern. Wie gesagt, wer sowas in der Nähe hat oder Kids die es durch die Eltern selbst mitkriegen, kann man dann schwer vom Federweg eines Reifens überzeugen denke ich, der will höchstens noch schnellst möglich hinten nen Federelement dazu.


----------



## KIV (27. Mai 2014)

naja, der Junge ist schon gut. Aber das geht auch alles noch problemlos ohne Federung, haben wir mit unseren BMX auch gut hinbekommen...


----------



## Christian66 (27. Mai 2014)

Mamara schrieb:


> Mir geht das "Bestimmen" hier immer nen bisschen zu pauschal. Gibt genug Kids in Bikeparks, Wäldern oder hier turnen viele auf alten Kohlenhalden rum und gibt welche die wollen nur Kilometer lang hinter den Eltern her fahren über befestigte Wege. Mit so nem 7Jährigen wie im Video unten kannste diskutieren wie man will - aber der würd wahrscheinlich auch viele Leichtbauprojekte hier im Forum sehr schnell shreddern. Wie gesagt, wer sowas in der Nähe hat oder Kids die es durch die Eltern selbst mitkriegen, kann man dann schwer vom Federweg eines Reifens überzeugen denke ich, der will höchstens noch schnellst möglich hinten nen Federelement dazu.



Der Bursche ist schon gut, und ja das geht auch alles ohne Federung, aber mit macht´s mehr Spaß.

Ich frag mich bei solchen Videos oder zum Beispiel den Videos von Jackson Goldstone immer wie viele Kinder die Eltern da "verbraucht" haben bis das so geworden ist.

Wenn mein Kleiner so was machen will nehme ich ihm das Bike weg. Will ihn noch länger haben.

Halte es da mit KIV - ..... nur machen darf er es nicht .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (27. Mai 2014)

Was bringts denn meinem 7 Jährigen sowas zu verbieten wenn er mit den Nachbarskindern in den angrenzenden Wald hier und so fährt? Umgang verbieten? Ist zwar kein Bikepark aber die springen(nicht fahren/runter rollen) auch schon 5-6 Treppenstufen um die Wette runter usw. Auch ohne Federgabel, aber es gibt halt noch einige die noch mehr krachen lassen.

Und vor allem, wozu dann nen MTB?

Nen Kind was sagt es macht nicht mit weil Mama sagt das ist zu gefährlich kommt bestimmt auch gut bei den Kameraden an.


----------



## trolliver (27. Mai 2014)

Im Ernstfall ist mir immer noch lieber, mein Sohn sagt mir, was er macht - als wenn er es heimlich täte. Philipp ist übrigens auch begeistert von Danny McAskill, seit er drei ist. Aber er glaubt nicht, da auch nur ansatzweise hinzukommen, obwohl ich ihn ermutige. Nein, nicht vom Garagendach zu springen, aber mal eine Stufe oder zwei. Er macht das mit seinem eigenen Tempo, da werde ich ihn nicht aufhalten.


----------



## Mamara (28. Mai 2014)

Denke ich auch. Die lernen so schnell wenn interesse da ist und sich oft die Gelegenheiten bieten. Und dass sie sich langsam ran tasten kommt von alleine. Aber willste dann sagen maximal 50 cm Höhe springen und 60 erst nach dem nächsten Geburtstag oder was?


----------



## KIV (28. Mai 2014)

Neee, sowas macht sicher niemand. Und wenn, wäre es natürlich wirkungslos...
Ich denke nur, dass gerade bei 20" der Nutzen einer Federgabel die Nachteile bei weitem nicht kompensiert.
Hätte seine Technik/Leistungsstand dies jemals erfordert, hätte ich ihm auch eine montiert.
Aber bedenkt mal bitte, was der beste Dämpfer am Rad ist: Der Fahrer selbst!
Und diese Möglichkeiten muß man auch erst erlernen und das geht m.E. am Besten mit einem leichten, wendigen 20"er, weil man auch Tempo und v.a. Kontrolle braucht. Was nützt es, wenn man toll landen könnte, aber das Vorderrad gar nicht bekommt..?


----------



## Christian66 (28. Mai 2014)

Hey, entspannt euch, nicht alles wörtlich nehmen.

Es geht halt darum die eigenen Grenzen zu kennen und auch zu respektieren - nur dann kann man sie auch gezielt überschreiten und sich weiterentwickeln und dabei das Risiko einigermaßen kontrollieren. Dafür kriegt er von mir und noch ein paar Anderen, die mit der Kinder Gruppe fahren, gezielt Unterstützung und eben Training. Restrisiko bleibt immer, das Leben ist halt gefährlich.

Zur Zeit ist er noch lange nicht soweit, ich (wir) fordere ihn und den Rest der Kinder-MTB-Gruppe aber schon mit schwierigem Gelände und Fahrtechniktraining - sollen ja auch was lernen. Gut dass die Mama´s nicht alles wissen wo und wie wir fahren - da wär´s schnell vorbei mit uns.

Wenn er Danny McAskill werden will und es auch drauf hat dann kann ihn ohnehin niemand aufhalten. Dazu gehört aber neben jeder Menge Talent und optimaler körperlicher Voraussetzungen auch jede Menge harter Arbeit und viel Zeit auch durch die Eltern.


----------



## pebcak (28. Mai 2014)

rst m2?


----------



## BOOZE (28. Mai 2014)

Immer diese Vernunfts Eltern, Kinder wollen das was andere Kinder Cool finden, dabei spielt es keine Rolle was das am Ende wiegt Hauptsache es ist cool.
Meine Eltern meinten mir auch immer ihre in ihren Augen vernünftigen Sachen zu kaufen, mit dem umkehrschluss das diese recht uncoolen Sachen leider einen tragischen zerstörungs Unfall erleiden mussten.

Deswegen binde ich meinen junior mit ein und er kann im gewissen Rahmen mit entscheiden.
Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als unzufriedene Kinder oder Frauen.


----------



## Mamara (28. Mai 2014)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als unzufriedene Kinder oder Frauen.



Doch, Männer.


----------



## BOOZE (28. Mai 2014)

Gut, das ist bei uns Männern Dauerzustand, also nicht der rede wert.


----------



## Ann (28. Mai 2014)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Hauptsache es ist cool.



und wer entscheidet was cool ist? darum geht es doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faulerwilli (28. Mai 2014)

Hi

Hier mal das bike meines 6 jährigen der schon am liebsten mit meinen Freerider fahren möchte 
sg
christian


----------



## Christian66 (28. Mai 2014)

pebcak schrieb:


> rst m2?



Einbauhöhe?


----------



## Faulerwilli (28. Mai 2014)

uups 
hab`s vergessen die gabel ist eine AMP umgebaut auf 20 zoll


----------



## Christian66 (28. Mai 2014)

Faulerwilli schrieb:


> uups
> hab`s vergessen die gabel ist eine AMP umgebaut auf 20 zoll



Die Gabel sieht echt stark aus und löst bei mir einen heftigen "haben will" Reflex aus.


----------



## Mamara (28. Mai 2014)

Ne AMP F2 oder F3 müsste man auch selbst gut kürzen können, die haben ja sogar mit Schellen verschraubte Cantisockel.


----------



## KIV (28. Mai 2014)

Faulerwilli schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hier mal das bike meines 6 jährigen der schon am liebsten mit meinen Freerider fahren möchte
> sg
> christian


 Das sieht mal echt gut gerockt aus...
Netter Aufbau und wird offenbar auch artgerecht verwendet. 

Aber sach mal, braucht er an der Kiste wirklich nen Ständer..?
.
.
.
.
Ne Diskussion über Vorne1fach vs. Mehrfach möchte ich garnicht erst anfangen...


----------



## Faulerwilli (28. Mai 2014)

das ist eine F1 hab sie damals auf titan stifte und bolzen umgebaut.
ich hab sie im unteren bereich der ausfallenden gekürzt um auf die höhe der sockel zu kommen.


----------



## Faulerwilli (28. Mai 2014)

danke
er nimmt die kiste auch ganz schön ran egal bei welchen wetter.
jaja ich weiss der ständer der kommt noch weg.

2fach musste sein weils im sonst bergab zu langsam und bergauf zu heftig war. das dritte ist nur drann weil ich noch keinen bash gefunden hab.


----------



## KIV (28. Mai 2014)

Faulerwilli schrieb:


> danke
> er nimmt die kiste auch ganz schön ran egal bei welchen wetter.
> jaja ich weiss der ständer der kommt noch weg.
> 
> 2fach musste sein weils im sonst bergab zu langsam und bergauf zu heftig war. das dritte ist nur drann weil ich noch keinen bash gefunden hab.


 Tipp zum Bashguard: Altes KB ca. 4Zähne grösser nehmen, Zähne abbrechen mit ne Kombi- oder Wasserpumpenzange und anschließend mit nem Bandschleifer nacharbeiten, bis keine Wellen mehr zu sehen sind. Dauert insgesamt keine halbe Stunde. Bruch aber nicht zu tief ab, dann bleibt ne kleine Vertiefung - fällt aber auch nicht weiter auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faulerwilli (28. Mai 2014)

Danke für den tipp.
Jetzt brauch ich nur ein altes KB von einer 5-loch Lx oder XT kurbel.


----------



## KIV (29. Mai 2014)

welche Größe darfs denn sein 
Vielleicht kann ich weiterhelfen...

Ansonsten kannste noch ne Suchanfrage im Classic-Basar schreiben, fürs Kinderrad n abgerocktes KB sollte doch aufzutreiben sein.
Obwohl, Du hast ne AMP zerstört und an einen viel zu modernen Rahmen gebaut...
"Er hat 'Jehova' gesagt!!!"


----------



## pebcak (30. Mai 2014)

Christian66 schrieb:


> Einbauhöhe?


Laut Bikemarkt 36cm


----------



## Christian66 (30. Mai 2014)

Danke!


----------



## Optimizer (24. Januar 2015)

Ich bring den Fred mal hoch... bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einer 20" Starrgabel mit Disc-Aufnahme.
Habe hier etwas gefunden: http://www.carboncycles.cc/index.php?p=588&




Ist zwar ne Gabel für 24" Falt-,Liege- oder Kinderrad, hat aber laut Homepage eine Einbauhöhe von 339mm.
Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Y_G (24. Januar 2015)

die sind aber mit knapp 800g ja nicht wirklich leicht oder habe ich was falsch gelesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (24. Januar 2015)

Ich schei... auf das Gewicht, wenn ich ne gescheite Einbauhöhe hinbekäme.


----------



## Roelof (26. Januar 2015)

die funktioniert und hält, ist aber wie Y_G schon geschrieben hat sehr sehr schwer. 
die hier hätte immerhin 365mm ebh.

Ich hab schon ganz vergessen, wie ernüchternd die Suche nach den Kinderrad-Teilen war...


----------



## storck-riesen (26. Januar 2015)

http://www.berner-procycle.de/shop/index.php?page=product&info=403

EBH 350mm; die schwirrte mir noch im Kopf herum; gab's die nicht (oder eine Ähnliche) auch mal bei ebay oder ebay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Floh (2. Februar 2015)

pebcak schrieb:


> rst m2?


Das ist eine Gabel für 20" die funktioniert. Leider nicht ganz leicht, nicht ganz billig und - größter Punkt - sieht nicht wie eine Federgabel aus - meh.

Alternativ so wie Cannondale (leider nur als 24er, 439 Euro)


----------



## scheinradfahrer (9. Juli 2015)

Nur mal so... Mit 18" Laufradsatz dmit sie noch diesen Sommer fahren kann...


----------



## Fisch123 (9. Juli 2015)

Da passen doch gar keine V-Brakes dran, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## scheinradfahrer (9. Juli 2015)

Hi Fisch, dachte mir schon dass Du Dich meldest 
Du hast doch hier mal über Brake post extensions und co geschrieben...
Ich bin noch dran ... Entweder es gibt ne Bastellösung mit umgebauten Carbon Boostern oder ich ordere die Extensions...

Der Laufradsatz ist eh nur ne Zwischenlösung. Der 20" wird ein Disc-Satz. 
Herausforderung: 6-Loch Aufnahme abdrehen damit die Scheibe nicht mit den Standrohren kollidiert und eine Disc-Aufnahme an die Gabel basteln... Wird mich über Winter wohl noch viel Zeit und Nerven kosten - aber ich hab ne Idee...


----------



## Fisch123 (9. Juli 2015)

Die Teile hab ich noch. Wenn du Interesse hast melde dich.
Für die Gabel musst du evtl. andere Befestigungsschrauben nehmen, wenn M8.

Herstellerangaben:
Made in the USA from 7000-series aluminum,
Sinz brake boss adaptors provide an extra 16 millimeters of brake positioning,
allowing for greater range of rear wheel movement or to use 20-inch wheels on frames designed for 20” x 13/8” wheels.
They weigh just 22 grams.


----------



## Fisch123 (9. Juli 2015)

Ist das jetzt ein 20" oder 24er?
Ich denke doch ein 20er, da gibt es doch mittlerweile auch ganz gute Federgabeln.


----------



## scheinradfahrer (9. Juli 2015)

Jep, 20er, vorübergehend ein 18er...
Ich hab nur eine gefunden - in einem Prototyp von BlueLabel.
Offiziell in Europa nicht zu bekommen und preislich auf Fox-Niveau...
Spinner/Grind und Co sind hässlich, teuer und schwer.
Und Elastomertechnik fällt aus.
Hier ist ne XC700 drin. Gekürzt auf 20", 50mm echter Federweg, Luft mit Öldämpfung.
Wiegt (noch) 1600g, wird aber noch ein wenig leichter weil eine Dämpfungseinheit wahrscheinlich rausfliegt (auf jeder Seite ist je eine verbaut - italienische Uralt-Technik...) und evtl die Brücke gegen eine ausgefräste ersetzt wird.
Und: Die hat nur ein paar € gekostet. 
Zielgewicht für Komplettrad mit 1x weisichnochnich ist unter 10kg...
Vielleicht gönne ich der kleinen Pilotin auch ne HSirgendwas... dann eben 10.5kg - ich hab noch Zeit.
Sie wird im Herbst erst 5...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Padex (22. Mai 2022)

Das würde mich interessieren, wie der Umbau auf 20" bei eine XC700 funktioniert!
Kannst du es evtl. noch etwas näher erläutern?


----------



## DaniT (23. Mai 2022)

Naja, die XC700 hat unten Löcher gefräst...
Du suchst Dir das passende Loch zur EBH Deiner Stahlgabel, so dass Du aber immer noch nen voluminösen Vorderreifen rein bekommst.
Das Loch Birst Du aus, und den Teil, den die Gabel zu lang ist sägst Du ab oder lässt noch dran und baust dann später 24" und 26" Laufräder ein, die Gabel wächst mit sozusagen.








						Marzocchi XC700 fork red (full rebuild!)
					

This offer is about a perfect designed Marzocchi XC700 anodized red from about 1996 inclusive a complete rebuild. It has been sold on many brands all over the world creating fantastic bikes. You will receive a 100%-ready-to-mount red XC700 with 51mm travel and oil/air suspension, having new...




					dr-zocchi.projectweb.de
				




Es kann sein, dass Du dann noch so`n Teil mit dem Du die Canti Aufnhme absenken kannst für 20" bzw. 24" benötigst und oder sogar noch Paul V-Brakes, die kann man auch noch einen gewissen Grad verstellen.
Ich schau mal nach nem Link für die Cantiaufnahme. Here you go: https://www.ebay.de/b/V-Brake-Adapter/177808/bn_7005512247

Hier hat einer eine Gabel umgebaut: (der Link zeigt ne Marzocchi)




__





						Manitou umbauen auf 20"
					

Hallo zusammen,  ich komme hier mal mit einem etwas interdisziplinären Thema. Diejenigen, die schon etwas länger dabei sind, werden damit was anfangen können. Leider half mir die Suche nicht weiter.  Ich habe vor, meinem Junior eine gescheite, leichte Federgabel für sein 20" Beinn zu...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------

